# how much apple cider vinegar??



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

as i like to use meds very sparingly i use some natural helpers but i was reading somewhere here somebody was using 1/4 cup of acv per gallon of water to help control an outbreak of canker ive been using 2tbl spoon per gallon of drinking water am i too little or were they too much i use this once a week add vitamins twice a week and fresh water other four days and havent seen canker in about a year


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

My avian vet said less than 1/4 cup of ACV per gallon of water. 

I use ACV in my pet pigeons' water twice a week (monday and friday) and the rest of the days I use the vitamin/mineral supplements in the water.

Mary


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

We use 2-3 teaspoons per gallon. Any more than that, and the birds don't drink much of it anyway.

There was a discussion (either here or in another pigeon forum I frequent) a while back, about too much ACV causing fertility problems in the birds.

As with anything, too much of anything can be bad.


----------

